

Why Economics falls down in the face of fatherhood - bootload
http://www.freakonomics.com/2011/06/17/why-economics-falls-down-in-the-face-of-fatherhood/

======
yummyfajitas
An interesting article. See also Robin Hanson's take on it:

[http://www.overcomingbias.com/2011/06/wolfers-gets-
loopy.htm...](http://www.overcomingbias.com/2011/06/wolfers-gets-loopy.html)

